# Eyeglasses and Self-Defense Shooting



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've split this discussion off from the _Taurus Curve_ thread, since there it was off-subject.

Someone had written about practicing with glasses which put the front sight of his pistol (or maybe it was the target) into better focus than did his normal, everyday glasses.
_This is *not* a good idea!_
At close, save-your-life range, you do not need to see anything clearly! This is not a "hit the bullseye in the X-ring" game.
You're going for a generalized, slightly-higher-than-center-of-mass _area_.
Your normal glasses are good enough for self-defense, no matter what they are. They are what you'll be wearing when a save-your-life situation arises.
Myopic eyes, no glasses at all, are sufficient for close-range defense. That's the situation in which you may find yourself, if someone invades your home at night or while you're taking a shower.

Practice self-defense dry- and live-fire shooting while wearing your normal, everyday prescriptions. If it's at all possible, if they're "bulletproof," wear your normal, everyday glasses.
This practice should go out to at least 10 yards. Fifteen is better.

While you're at it, I strongly suggest practicing at seven yards with _no glasses at all_.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I am a bit fortunate in that my eyes have gotten better with age, a fact that my current eye doctor admits. I got my first pair of prescription glasses in 1982. Since I have only had, I think, three more prescriptions since then and each time, the prescription was for a milder correction. So I don't wear glasses during the day but I do when driving at night.

You make some excellent points in your post for those who have concerns about this very important issue. It's good to talk about this sort of thing since it appears so little on websites such as this. My guess is that people don't think about this at all until they find that they have to think about it. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Agreed, excellent points, Steve. I wear glasses, but mainly for reading. I don't need them for distance, but my prescription also helps to correct an astigmatism. The top half of my glasses are nearly plano with a stronger prescription on the lower levels. That said, I shoot with my glasses on as I generally wear them daily. No sense in training for defense with something you're not going to have/do everyday.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I have one eye, and that one is quite nearsighted. 
Now, given the choice, if I hear a bump in the night, I'm going to grab my glasses as well as a gun. But if I am unable to grab the glasses, I really do not have doubt I can put a few rounds center mass at across-the-room distances, even if that mass is pretty damned blurry.


----------



## Como47 (Apr 2, 2015)

[IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/04/02/6c49553e1143c40f81f1ef491cc463e5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Como47 (Apr 2, 2015)

You just have to do is make the front sight clear and the target can be fuzzy..
Then you can focus on the front sight.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been telling my friends and family for years that an eye, or a camera for that matter, cannot focus at more than one distance at a time. And, the results are more noticable with age. So, just accept it and practice early in the game to focus on the front sight.

Disclaimer and addendum: I know we're talking self defense. But, assuming our eyes are open, we'll be focused on something. Instinctively and out of habit it'll probably be the front sight.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, but by using a smaller aperture you can increase your depth of field [ The area that is in focus]. Squinting can help. 

This is just to say, have an eye exam every now and then.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

CW said:


> Yes, but by using a smaller aperture you can increase your depth of field [ The area that is in focus]. *Squinting can help. *
> 
> This is just to say, have an eye exam every now and then.


That's how I pass my eye exams.

You are correct about the depth of field. Smaller apertures, either selected or caused by increased light, have a wider depth of field. That's why I can read a magazine, without glasses, in the sunlight but not in the house.

Some young people with perfect vision (damn them) do not know this and develop bad habits that have to be reversed when they're older.

I'm guessing, from your logo, that you did or do require FAA exams on a regular basis.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

As for glasses, I have better vision in lower light, and I need them mainly for distance.

Actually, I needed annual exams as a BSA Assistant Scoutmaster. Airplanes are a deep interest of mine, I love airshows, Wright-Patt and Udvar-Hazy were highs, yet I never had the money to invest in flying. 
An OV-10a Bronco is the pinnicle prop plane IMO, and if I ever get the chance to fly in one......

An RC model might still be possible..... if I stop spending my extra money on guns.......


----------

